# Pipper Sight Level question?



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I love the level on the New Pipper Sight that I bought but it's mounted at a 45° angle away from me when shooting. I can see it but is this how it's supposed to be? Or do I need to move it? If I need to move it, what works best.
Thanks 
Reed


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Maybe try the other hand and see if it is better?


----------



## IOAN (May 25, 2020)

Maybe it helps you.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Thanks  I was wrong above... I meant the sight level on top...
I was going to ask Chuck Saunders but thought that this would be better. It's mounted 45° away from the band path and I think it was just put on wrong , but I'll send Saunders an email today.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Ok, I emailed Chuck Saunders again and here's what he said about the "Bubble Level" on top of the Pipper Sight- and then he went on to send a few video links. Chuck is definitely a great guy 

Reed,

Thanks for reaching out and great question. The level is not off by 45 degrees. The way it is designed is to be very close to a right angle when the bands touch the apex of the Wing's band curve. What this means is that the Wing should be tilted forward until the point that the bands start touching the back side of the curve Wing's slope. This apex point gives one the least input variable during the shot but having said that it does not mean that the Wing can't be fired, with great accuracy, even beyond that point. Regardless of how much forward tilt the most important thing is to be consistent with how much tilt you apply on both the vertical and horizontal axis.

Shooters who grip the Wing's storage bay / handle have a tendency to put more forward lean into the system. If you add a lot of forward lean you can get the level off axis 10 or more degrees but doing so does not effect the utility of the level. Once muscle memory is well set the level becomes a great cross check when shooting on the bank of a ravine where no sense of horizon is available. Remember the level is accurate when shooting horizontal and shooting up or down hill you can only use the level to help find a vertical alignment before starting to aim up or down hill.

In closing the level is designed as a base reference and its angle will vary from model to model but this variance does not effect the accuracy of its reference. The bottom line is the level is a training tool which is very useful to establish your shooting form and is helpful when things go south. If your groups loosen, it is often time to go back to basics and that means checking alignment too.

Let me know if you have further questions.

Chuck

Please post this if you like.

From: Reed E Lukens <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, August 28, 2020 1:02 PM
To: Support <[email protected]>
Subject: New submission from Contact Form

Name Reed E Lukens/ Comments Hi guys: )
I am really liking the Wing that I bought from you and I'm in the middle of writing a complex review on it to talk about all aspects that I am coming up with.
But right now, my big question is - Is there a reason that the sight level on top of the Pipper Sight is mounted 45° off of the sight window? Then do I need to move it? And if so, how do I glue it in solid in place?
I asked this question on the Slingshot forum but nobody had any insight, so... Here's the link to it where I have a picture posted with the question.
Thanks
Reed Lukens
https://slingshotforum.com/topic/126156-pipper-sight-level-question/

Reed,

Forgot to mention some of the videos that may help with band attachment and power.






￼

Adjusting Power

Adjusting power on flatband Wrist-Rockets®. https://sausa.com/product/flat-bands/

youtu.be






￼

Attaching Flatbands

A quick and easy demonstration of how to attach Wrist-Rocket® flatbands.

youtu.be

And just for fun...






￼

Wrist-Rocketing

Wrist-Rockets® are great fun indoors and out.

youtu.be

Have a great weekend.

Chuck


----------

